# Visual Trace Route



## mlee49 (Oct 1, 2010)

Stumbled on this while working on my networking project, its a visual traceroute that calculates the direct distance to a server location.

My total distance from my computer, to yougetsignal.com, to techpowerup.com is 12,000 miles. 







Check yours!!

Tons of free IP tools:

http://www.yougetsignal.com/

Visual Traceroute tool:

http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/visual-tracert/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2010)

do you still have to pay for it? i used it 10 years ago and it was like $30


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope its free.


----------

